# Is she a Nigerian?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I picked up this girl off of Craigslist at a steal of a price. She is just the sweetest thing too!

The lady said she was an African pygmy NOT a Nigerian Dwarf but I'm pretty certain she is a Nigerian. She is 3 years old and has blue eyes.

What do you think? Could she be a Pygmy/Nigerian cross? She is about 19" tall at the shoulders.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I have no idea what she is cause I am a newby, but she is stinkin adorable!!! So cute.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I think she looks like a cross. More nigi, than pygmy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Did you check her for any tattoos? She looks like a nigerian.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

looks Nigerian D to me but may be a cross. Not pure pygmy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks Nigerian Dwarf....besides her eye color, her coat color and build is a dead giveaway. I do have cross does and not one has the structure that your new doe has....as Steph said, check her ears for tattoos as she may have them, if so she can be traced to a herd if not then without papers, you can consider her a pygmy/nigerian cross as you would not know for sure wether she would be a purebred.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Between her color and blue eyes I would say PB Nigerian  Congrats, she's cute! :leap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

she is gorgeous...definitely a ND. Doesn't look Pygmy to me, but might have a little in her. Definitely not full Pygmy as pygmies aren't colored like that and don't have blue eyes.  CONGRATS


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a Cute doe.... Lucky You!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Pygmies are not allowed to have blue eyes. I don't have much visual experience with pygmy does, only males, so I don't know about that, but it is unlikely she is a pygmy, she sure looks like an ND to me.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies  

I'm happy to hear most everyone agrees she looks mostly Nigerian. That is what I wanted. I think she is stunning no matter what she is but I was hoping. 

Honestly every "pygmy" I have ever seen in person locally looks completely different from the last one. Here we have a lot of "Pygmy" goats that look more like a mix off different breeds. Some don't even look like a pygmy or a Nigerian. I was pretty sure she didn't look pygmy but wanted "professional" opinions  

I don't mind that she is not registered because none of my goats are but I am trying to breed Nigerians. Even though they are not registered I would like goats that appear to fit the breed as closely as possible.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...she looks full nigerian. Unfortunately a lot of people think a "pygmy" is any small goat...they don't know the difference. Did you check for tattoos? Take a flashlight, shine it behind the ear and wet the inside of the ear...fold it up and see if you can make out a tattoo.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

No, I don't see any tattoos in her ears. 

Wouldn't that have been nice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah to bad. Well she's a nice looking little doe anyway...papered or not!


----------

